# lowrance hds 8 with stucture scan



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

just bought this system, havent even recieved it, i orderd the one with the insight mapping. just wondered if anyone else has it yet and if any advice can be given as far as use goes. thanks


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Check this out.

http://www.walleyecentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=161176


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

when you get it hook it up in the house and learn it before fishing season,you will be a lot happier


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

i actually planned on doing that, got an old battery just for that purpose. as far as the link goes, amazing, cant wait till the ice is gone.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

the link het gave you the pictures are on the link in the first post. bbc or bass boat central. i just got one too but no si or structher scan. dont think i need it, i can add it later. my boat is in the attached garage, so i go out and play with the buttons. dont hook up the ducer just power. the manual got cunfusing, but the menu is easy. rockytop (bob)


----------

